

Bletchley Park to receive significant funding - jgrahamc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/beds/bucks/herts/8279926.stm

======
jvdh
This is great news! The site played such an important role in the history of
computer science, that it really deserves to be preserved. I've been there
myself, and they've created a wonderful museum there.

The Colossus rebuild headed by Tony Sale is so impressive, he is such an
enthousiastic character. It's worth visiting there just to meet him and see
what he's done.

~~~
simonw
Agreed - the Colossus is simply amazing. Last time I went the thing was
actually running - chattering away, lights blinking, tape flying around, busy
decrypting a German naval message from 1944.

------
ErrantX
All of the communities I hang out in online, when organising a general meet
up, choose bletchley park as the location.

It's good to see some money going that way :)

------
jlees
I hope at least some of this finds its way to the computing museum there as
well as the park itself. A fantastic place and I'm thrilled to have been this
year.

~~~
electromagnetic
I think their intent is to restore everything. The computing museum is what
draws the majority of people in, but they're not going to stay long if the
grounds look like they haven't been touched since WW2.

------
jacquesm
This is extremely good news.

It's a landmark year for English computing history, first the apology, now
this.

------
tlb
Too bad the funding isn't for doing more good research there

------
learnalist
About bloody time!

